# Insurance Certificate of currency



## Lassy (Nov 10, 2020)

I have comprehensive car insurance with RAC and Uber blocked my app and asked me to provide them with certificate of currency. Asked RAC for the certificate they asked for $500 extra and said Ill only be covered for 30 hours a week. What do you guys think I should do


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

If I need one, I download a certificate of currency from the NRMA website or phone app. And yeah, they don't want to know about you either if you're a full-time driver. Thankfully I'm just a weekend warrior - except perhaps for the week before Christmas.

They won't pay out on claims if you don't have the rideshare endorsement on the policy & they know any accident you had happened while using a rideshare app. But you can probably still get the certificate online, give it to Uber, and then decide what insurer to switch to tomorrow.


----------

